# Aftermarkety audio head unit?



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

*Aftermarket audio head unit?*

I'm very interested in an '05 GTO, but I notice that navigation isn't an option. As such I'd like to have an aftermarket Pioneer AVIC-N2 installed. When I look at the Crutchfield website I get the following 



> Modified Fit - Requires Modification
> 
> Installation Details for your 2005 GTO
> 
> ...


Anyone know exactly what is involved here?


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

Probably a lot, but I know one guy in VA has a Black 05 with a touch screen deck/navi in place of the stock unit. Looks clean, so it can be done.


----------



## Kochilin (Jan 11, 2005)

*Pioneer AVIC-N2*

I have the Pioneer AVIC-N1 (only difference is software) installed in my 04. It fits nicely with the dash kit. I had the dealership install it before I took the car. It leaves a little tray underneath. If you are interested, I will post pics.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Kochilin said:


> I have the Pioneer AVIC-N1 (only difference is software) installed in my 04. It fits nicely with the dash kit. I had the dealership install it before I took the car. It leaves a little tray underneath. If you are interested, I will post pics.


Please do. I've been interested in such a thing as well.


----------



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

Kochilin said:


> I have the Pioneer AVIC-N1 (only difference is software) installed in my 04. It fits nicely with the dash kit. I had the dealership install it before I took the car. It leaves a little tray underneath. If you are interested, I will post pics.


VERY interested.

I'd also be interested to hear what the dealer charged you for the install and how you went about having them do it.


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

Do it, I'm interested as well. I'd like the ease of an aftermarket deck and add a nice JL sub to the mix and run all of my highs to my speakers, seems the speakers aren't bad stock, just the lows running to them right now makes them sound like ass.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

you know, to fix that you can get a capacitor. I would recomment a 250hz one on the fronts to see if it cancels out enough lows. If not you can go to maybe 6 or 800hz one. The best part? They cost about .45 each.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

I've got the Kenwood flip screen with nav in my car. Stereo shop installed, very clean but pricey.

JET


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

pics people, we need pics!


----------



## Toro Toro (Oct 30, 2005)

Will the resistor trick give me better mid or high range? and do you use one per speaker or two (both leads)? :confused


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

need pics been watching pioneer touchscreen on ebay but didnt know if they would fit


----------



## Kochilin (Jan 11, 2005)

*AVIC-N1 (or N2)*


----------



## Kochilin (Jan 11, 2005)

*AVIC-N1 (or N2)*












Here it is closed and then one open. A little tray was put in to fill the lower DIN. When open, it does block the AC/Heater controls, but if it were installed in the lower DIN, you would punch it when shifting. Any other questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Kenwood looks virtually identical to his...........cost about a grand more however.

JET


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

thats wild as SHYT that you can get your gauges to show in the display !!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

I want to know where the "Turbo Boost" button is.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

see that big green button on the bottom? push it !!


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

There's the Alpine CVA D-900 and for the navigation you only need one cd for the whole country instead of two like other brands, it's an outdated model becasue the D-901 came out but It was the best in its class when it first came out you could probobly find one on ebay brand new still in the box for about $1200 and thats a deal I got one installed in my Denali and payed $2200 installed


----------



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

Well at least it looks like they have a faceplate replacement kit. Cool.


----------



## Kochilin (Jan 11, 2005)

*Pioneer vs Anyone else*

I used to be a hardcore Alpine guy, but their Nav is garbage. Go to your local stereo shop and look at them side-by-side. The Pioneer is FAR superior to the Kenwood or the Alpine. Function and usability are outstanding. My personal advice is get the AVIC-N1 not the AVIC-N2. The N1 can be bypassed to work while driving (grounding out the parking brake connector) and the N2 uses a gyro and cannot be used while driving. The N1 with N2 software will also be unusable while driving (personal experience here fellas). Just my opinion, go see for yourself.


----------



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

Kochilin said:


> cannot be used while driving.


That really seems like a waste of money. is that different than stock units from Acura and such.


----------



## Kochilin (Jan 11, 2005)

*while driving*

Let me be more specific. You can use the GPS and many of the features while driving. It LIMITS what you can use while driving. Like no videos for the driver while the vehicle is moving. I figured that was common sense. This is a much better unit than any factory unit


----------



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

OK, that makes much more sense. While I don't like the nanny-ism that says you can't watch a video while driving, it's probably better that way.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

Here is what irritates me. You can stare at a GPS screen, and thats safe, but you cant watch a movie.

WTF ???


----------



## Kochilin (Jan 11, 2005)

*Yup*

:agree With Big Mike


I am a big boy. Maybe companies should offer us a software upgrade that would allow for full operation. I will sign the waiver Pioneer!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

I think every owner would like to have that but they have to think about liability, even WITH the waiver.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

The AVIC *WILL* work in your GTO. I got mine installed last week along with the Pioner 5700 touchscreen DVD player. I have the performance computer version (AVG-VDP1), not the navigation, however, there wouldn't be a lot of difference as far as installation goes. I could also post pics if you want 'em. It's a very clean installation, looks great. My only problem is that with the flip-out monitor, it blocks the air-conditioning/heating controls, which isn't all that big of a deal, since i can just close it or move it down to access the buttons.
Here's the link to what I have instead of navigation:
http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/pna/article/0,,2076_3155_269595883,00.html
By the way, the faceplate kit is a GERMAN kit from a VW (if I remember correctly), in case you were wondering. It fits 100% perfectly and is very solid.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

how does it integrate into everything?


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

The performance computer has a little box with a gyroscope that measures lateral and front/rear G-forces. It has a GPS antenna (very small) that keeps track of where you are. It hooks up to the speed sensor inside the vehicle, to keep track of your exact speed. There's also a way to hook it up to the RPM on most cars, but I've been unable to find that wire, the installers couldn't either. However, the system does a relatively decent job of keeping track of the RPMs, somehow.
Horsepower and torque can be extrapolated from various other parameters that the box has, it's actually pretty close, except when your wheels are spinning. I was spinning the other day and it showed 714 ft/lb of torque...which is hella cool, but not anywhere close to accurate.
I can't tell you a whole lot about which wires it hooks to or how much trouble it was to install, or anything like that, since I didn't install it myself. I took my car to a dealer in St. Louis, and they did a fair job. I think they forgot to hook up my sub though...so I'll be going back next week. I had this same system installed in my truck, it also did well in there. Pretty cool thing if you've got a few extra bucks to spare.


----------



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

Any idea what a complete install of the Nav unit and all the required bits and pieces would cost?


----------

